# Rom Whitaker BBC 2 tonight -urgent gharial crisis



## malabaricus (Nov 22, 2008)

I am co leading a fundraising trip in aid of the Gharial Conservation Alliance - the proceeds of which will be donated straight to the charity. For those of you who are unaware of just how critical the plight of the gharial is in the wild then watch Romulus Whitakers new film "Crocodile Blues" which will be shown on BBC2 on Tuesday 2nd Dec at 8pm. Adult numbers of the gharial in the wild are less than 200 and Rom has been leading conservation efforts to investigate the cause of the recent gharial die off in the wild with an aim to stopping this and pulling back the species from the brink of extinction. 


So, if any of you have ever thought of going on a field herping expedition in the wild or know anyone who could be interested or if you could inform friends that would be greatly appreciated - "*Fundraising Herpetological Expedition to Southern India,*
I will be co-leading an expedition to Southern India together with the Indian herpetologist Gerry Martin and the Irula tribe. We will be predominantly searching for mugger crocodiles however the areas we will be trekking in are home to all sorts of herpetofauna including cobras, kraits and vipers and lots more reptile & amphibian species. We will be trekking through one of South India's best national parks - Nagarhole, which is also home to tigers & elephants. Towards the end of the trip we will stay at the Crocodile Bank in Chennai and help the staff and researchers there in their daily work and learn about all the herpetological conservation issues affecting India today - including the urgent plight of the Gharial. Not only will you be able to increase your field herping experience but you will be doing your bit in helping to fund urgent monitoring and research into one of the most pressing herpetological crisis of our time - the rapidly diminishing numbers of the gharial in the wild - all proceeds from this trip will be donated directly towards the Gharial Conservation Alliance.
The trip is just *£1250* per person and includes all accommodation, meals & transfers but excludes international flights. For more info and an itinerary email me at *[email protected]* or call me on *07773 433640*, 


Rom Whitaker might be joining us on the trip if we fill all the spaces, watch his new film "Crocodile Blues" which will be shown on UK tv soon (Tuesday 2nd Dec on BBC2 at 8pm GMT) and will be shown on Animal Planet soon to learn more about the plight of the gharial or if you want to contribute directly to the Gharial Conservation Alliance please go to; www.iconfilms.co.uk/gharial
& follow the links to the GCA homepage and click on donate"




This really is the most urgent & pressing herpetological crisis of our time - so if you think you can help in any way then please get in touch.


I look forward to hearing from people.
cheers

Adam


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you have dates for your planned trip?


----------



## malabaricus (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hi*

6 - 15th Feb - we are also staying at the Croc Bank in Chennai (centre for indian herpetofaunal conservation, whats your email, will send you an itinerary, 
dont forget to watch bbc2, 8pm tonight!
cheers

Adam


----------

